# iMac G5 20" écran brouillé au démarrage et perte de couleurs



## tantoillane (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis une semaine, lorsque j'allume mon iMac 20" l'écran se brouille :
couleur bleue au démarrage
puis la pomme devient zébrée
puis on voit une trame rouge
puis les couleurs se rétablissent progressivement
après 3 minutes tout est normal mais avant on peut penser que tout est fini.

 Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Problème matériel ou logiciel ? Vos réponses sont les bienvenues.


----------

